# MSC giant loses 270 containers overside



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The cargo ship MSC Zoe lost scores of shipping containers this week in the Wadden Sea off northern Europe during Storm Zeetje, which packed heavy winds and waves cresting over 30 feet high.
Photos from today (Jan. 3) and yesterday show containers from the Panamanian-registered ship floating at sea, while many others washed up on the shores of German and Dutch islands. Residents were spotted cleaning up debris including TV sets, furniture and clothing despite warnings that several missing containers were carrying powdered peroxide, which is flammable and can cause chemical burns.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Already a thread running...see

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=290509&highlight=msc+zoe

geoff


----------

